# Teichbau von RKurzhals



## RKurzhals (28. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Freunde,
nachdem nun der Herbst so langsm Einzug hält, und die Folie im Loch liegt, will ich auch meinen Teichbau dokumentieren..
Ende 2005 naben wir am Haus die Terasse vollendet, und vorher mit dem Bagger einen ganz Teil Erde bewegt... .
Dann wollte ich einfach so an einem freitragenden Teil vor der Terasse Wasser in einen der typischen "Bombenkrater" füllen, und bin bei der Suche auf Gestaltungsideen auf Euer Forum gestossen (wäre ich das bloss nicht ... :evil :evil :evil).
Seitdem hat sich meine Vorstellung sowohl vom Teichbau, der -größe und der Technik radikal geändert. Über die zeitlichen Auswirkungen (und die ...) will ich nicht reden, es ist nun mal so.
Anhängend ein paar Bilder von der Planung bis zum derzeitigen Stand. Noch ist die Randgestaltung am Ende. Nächstes Jahr hoffe ich mit Bepflanzung zu starten. Ein paar Impressionen hänge ich dem Beitrag an.
       
Nach der ersten Füllung wurde das Wasser bereits wieder ausgepumpt, um die Abläufe anzuschließen. Eine weitere Aktion steht vor der endgültigen Bepflanzung im Frühjahr an.
Irgendwie kriege ich es nicht auf die Reihe, das alles in einem Schritt zu tun...


----------



## axel (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hallo Rolf


Das wird schon noch !
Bei mir sah es auch lange so wie auf ner Baustelle aus .
Man erkennt aber schon das es ein schöner Teich wird .
Dann mach mal die Pflanzenplanung im Winter . Damit Du dann im Mai pflanzen kannst . 

lg
axel


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hi Teich-freaks,
nun mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der Baustelle... .
Am Wochenende haben wir die Folie endgültig abgeschnitten, und den Rand gestaltet. An die Kiesel muss ich mich noch gewöhnen. Andererseits würde ich auch gern die Lava in meinem BF damit abdecken, und darüber die Pflanzen setzen. Kann man das so machen?


----------



## squidy (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

hi rolf

das wird ja immer besser  jetzt nur nicht schlapp machen auf den letzten metern


----------



## schilfgrün (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hallo Rolf,

Dein Teich steht natürlich noch völlig am Anfang, aber die Grundstruktur sieht doch schon sehr vielversprechend aus. Du machst Dir viel Gedanken darüber und beliest Dich ausgiebig.
Dann kann dieses Projekt doch nur zu einem Erfolg führen.

Liebe Grüße - Ingo:smoki


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hallo,
die Sonne lacht, und die ersten Pflanzen sind im Teich, ebenso geht die Arbeit an der Technik vorwärts.. .
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen davon berichten, natürlich auch mit Bildern.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Viel Erfolg Rolf


----------



## squidy (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hallo Rolf

dann dann zeig her  wir haben am wochenende auch gefüllt


----------



## robsig12 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hallo Rolf,

stell doch bitte aktuelle Bilder ein.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Teichbau von RKurzhals*

Hallo Robert,
einer so netten Bitte kann ich freilich nicht widerstehen ... .
Aktuell geht es mit Fleiß an zwei Fronten vorwärts: dem Teich selbst, und der Technik. Zu beiden auf die Schnelle mal zwei Eindrücke:
   
Ich habe von einigen Bekannten Pflanzen bekommen, und auch Werner hat ein Paket geliefert... . 
Sie stehen auch jetzt noch auf dem Bodenfilter. Wie zu sehen ist, habe ich die Pflanzen in ein Sand/Lehm-Gemisch umgetopft, und ein Düngerkegelchen hineingesteckt. Bis auf 1,2 Ausnahmen ist das gut angenommen worden. Meine Planung war, die Pflanzkörbe und Zwischenräume mit Kies zu bedecken. Mittlerweile habe ich da ein parr ???, gerade was den Übergang zum Teichrand betrifft. Wie mache ich den? Werfe ich da etwas Lehm drauf, und setze ein paar Pflanzen ein, oder warte, bis Naturagart Uferpflanzensaat liefern kann?


----------

